# New Troy Lee A3 helmet



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, the new TLD A3 helmet has just launched. A full featured MTB trail helmet with some new innovations in tech, 5-star rating from virginia tech and 'so comfortable you'll never take it off'
Features: A3 Landing

And some fun videos we made around the promotional tagline "Never Take It Off"
Rob Warner: 



Brendan And Olly: 



Vali Holl: 



Steve Peat (Coming wednesday)

Any questions on it or anything else, I am here to help-I've been wearing the helmet since the first prototype, so I have plenty of hours in it-and every other brand of helmet. Cheers
Stikman


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I got one last week. It’s so comfortable! I like the little rubbery sweat gutter thing that goes across the forehead — that is a nice touch.


----------



## rix24 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nat said:


> I got one last week. It's so comfortable! I like the little rubbery sweat gutter thing that goes across the forehead - that is a nice touch.


How is the fitment? Have you worn the A1 or A2? The latter has a more oval front to back shape. Hoping for a more rounder helmet for the A3.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

curse you. my A2 is still fairly new and very comfy.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rix24 said:


> How is the fitment? Have you worn the A1 or A2? The latter has a more oval front to back shape. Hoping for a more rounder helmet for the A3.


The shape looks and feels about the same as the A2.

The A3 has different vents, better visor adjustment, better liner (I hope), chin straps without the center stripe that always caused me skin irritation, the sweat gasket thingy, I think more coverage, and my favorite feature - a Fidlock buckle.

A3 has the red liner and red occipital area.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish they weren't so expensive...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Nat said:


> ...better liner (I hope)...


I'd hope that they've finally addressed this issue. On my fourth liner on my A2 ??

TLD continues to send them to me when they inevitably separate, but it's obviously a manufacturing/design defect.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DETarch said:


> I'd hope that they've finally addressed this issue. On my fourth liner on my A2 ??
> 
> TLD continues to send them to me when they inevitably separate, but it's obviously a manufacturing/design defect.


Yeah, that's my second liner in the A2. You can see where mine have split open at the seams. Did yours do the same?


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Nat said:


> Yeah, that's my second liner in the A2. You can see where mine have split open at the seams. Did yours do the same?


 Yep, exactly the same issue I've had repeatedly, splitting at the seams.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

DETarch said:


> Yep, exactly the same issue I've had repeatedly, splitting at the seams.


I would never buy another TLD helmet based this issue alone....helmet liners are a non-durable part and do have to be replaced, but the TLD seam problem is notorious:
Troy Lee A1 Headliners Suck


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I got my first ride in with my A3, and I am loving it. It really is comfortable and as a sweat hog, the little sweat band is promising. I did notice that the helmet itself sits nice and low on my head, but it also sits just a little higher on my forehead, which is awesome because the A1 and A2 both interact with my glasses, but the A3 does not make contact at all. As far as my experience with the liners go, my A1 liners separate after about 1500 miles, so while kinda annoying, the wear is on par with other helmet brands I have previously used. The liner on my A2 has about 1500 miles with no issues, and the liner on the A3 seems like a step up, plus mine came with an extra, slightly thicker liner and 2 extra sweat bands of slightly different lengths.

The fidlock and adjustable visor are both nice touches. I'd get another.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

p0is0n0ak said:


> I got my first ride in with my A3, and I am loving it. It really is comfortable and as a sweat hog, the little sweat band is promising. I did notice that the helmet itself sits nice and low on my head, but it also sits just a little higher on my forehead, which is awesome because the A1 and A2 both interact with my glasses, but the A3 does not make contact at all. As far as my experience with the liners go, my A1 liners separate after about 1500 miles, so while kinda annoying, the wear is on par with other helmet brands I have previously used. The liner on my A2 has about 1500 miles with no issues, and the liner on the A3 seems like a step up, plus mine came with an extra, slightly thicker liner and 2 extra sweat bands of slightly different lengths.
> 
> The fidlock and adjustable visor are both nice touches. I'd get another.


Yes, I noticed that the A3 doesn't interfere with my eyewear. Hallelujah!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Halfabrain said:


> I would never buy another TLD helmet based this issue alone....helmet liners are a non-durable part and do have to be replaced, but the TLD seam problem is notorious:
> Troy Lee A1 Headliners Suck


The helmet fits my head shape so well that I was willing to risk needing new liners. Fox is the only other brand of helmet that agrees with my skull. The other brands that I've tried have weird pressure points.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nat said:


> The helmet fits my head shape so well that I was willing to risk needing new liners. Fox is the only other brand of helmet that agrees with my skull. The other brands that I've tried have weird pressure points.


Yeah, I didn't realize that I was just attempting to ignore the weird pressure points until I tried on an A2 and it just disappeared.

At this point, I don't care how much I burn through liners. The fit is so much better for my head than everything else that I'll deal. I'm on my 2nd liner, which isn't too bad.

Any impressions on the ventilation of the A3? It's notably different than the A2, but looks like while it sacrifices some vents on top, it looks like it might do better at channeling air front to back? Seem true to the folks who have them?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Harold said:


> Yeah, I didn't realize that I was just attempting to ignore the weird pressure points until I tried on an A2 and it just disappeared.
> 
> At this point, I don't care how much I burn through liners. The fit is so much better for my head than everything else that I'll deal. I'm on my 2nd liner, which isn't too bad.
> 
> Any impressions on the ventilation of the A3? It's notably different than the A2, but looks like while it sacrifices some vents on top, it looks like it might do better at channeling air front to back? Seem true to the folks who have them?


I've only had a few mellow rides with it so far and the temperature hasn't exceeded 50F so it's too soon for me to really evaluate the ventilation. I'll report back after I've had some hot weather rides.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

Nat said:


> I've only had a few mellow rides with it so far and the temperature hasn't exceeded 50F so it's too soon for me to really evaluate the ventilation. I'll report back after I've had some hot weather rides.


Same. It is early spring in the Bay, so still pretty chilly around here.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

DETarch said:


> I'd hope that they've finally addressed this issue. On my fourth liner on my A2 ??
> 
> TLD continues to send them to me when they inevitably separate, but it's obviously a manufacturing/design defect.


The liner system is all new in the A3 and is a 2 part system (separate liner for the brow, then the main system across your head is another separate liner...and both have new heat seams and different density foams that force it not to pop).
It's worth noting, we did do a redesign of the A2 liner and dropped the price for 2021.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> I've only had a few mellow rides with it so far and the temperature hasn't exceeded 50F so it's too soon for me to really evaluate the ventilation. I'll report back after I've had some hot weather rides.


Nat, thanks for going with the A3. I will note, that the A3 comes WITH a spare liner and we put CUT lines on the liner for riders to custom tune to their liking. It is true the A3 has more liner material than any helmet on the market-hands down. Most riders will leave as is and love it, but, if you need to custom tune from a fitament standpoint OR more ventilation needed, it can be done.

I did an unboxing video:




But also I made (in my laundry room with an iphone haha, since I couldnt get to the office to film) showing a quick guide to cutting the liner





As someone who test rode the helmet from inception, multiple liner protos, etc, im currently running a trimmed liner that I perfected in the summer of so cal (90-100 degree days), I just removed some of the 'wings' on the middle left and right, and trimmed the brow liner down from 4 cells to 2.

The SweatGlide that comes installed on the helmet, is removable and you get 2 spares in the box. We went through 6 different versions of that system, and I debated on having it installed on the production helmet-was going to let the customer install, then I got nervous for people installing it wrong, sticking it to the visor, on the back etc LOL! haha. So its super easily removed and in testing with 50 or so riders, a good 80% loved it and kept it on. 
I dont even sweat that much, but I am now leaving it in. BUT for some it may be an orthodox feeling.

Anyway, here to answer any questions if needed....I ride in EVERY brand of helmet including our own. We are still selling the A1 and A2, you now get a good better best pyramid of features and benefits at different price points, but, all bias aside, A3 is my favorite helmet now, hands down, and ill admit there was a couple other brands I was loving, until we finished the A3.

At any rate, try helmets on, fit is critical right!
Cheers, hope everyone got some good riding in this weekend.
Stikman


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I was initially turned off by the Australian reports of pricing, that was way too much.
I love my A2 (except for the liner's failed seams which I crazy glued together and actually is holding) but had a minor crash the other month so looking for replacement.
Fidlock to me is the greatest thing to come to helmets since microshells. You should be thankful for the pandemic supply chain shortages, I almost went with Fox but couldn't find one I wanted in stock.
Glad to hear liner design has changed and it looks like those seam welds are bigger/better. I'm not so jazzed on multi piece liner, it's a pain fiddling with lots of little pieces when rinsing/washing, but this is just two pieces so I'll live with it.
Seeing the pricing, though high, is more reasonable. I just ordered one a few minutes ago and anxiously waiting!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Can you hang your sunglasses off the vents? I normally hang my oakleys upside down on the front vents when climbing to prevent fogging.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Can you hang your sunglasses off the vents? I normally hang my oakleys upside down on the front vents when climbing to prevent fogging.


I was able to carry my eyewear both in front above the visor and in back.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Flipnidaho, yes, the rear vents and upside down shades works with about 16 diff glasses I tried-does not hit my head and is pretty snug


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Halfabrain said:


> I would never buy another TLD helmet based this issue alone....helmet liners are a non-durable part and do have to be replaced, but the TLD seam problem is notorious:
> Troy Lee A1 Headliners Suck


We have been taking care of customers with issues, and it's not rampant. An old thread from 2016 with 16 people on it, while we're not happy to see it, we did remedy the issue with future products and revisions as well as customer service. But, glad you came into this thread to tell us you will never buy our stuff, would have loved to have turned you back into a fan, but, a bit harder over the internet. If we ever get out to events again-I'd love to meet ya and have you try the helmet. Cheers, hope you had a nice weekend and a great week ahead.


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

What is the sizing on the A3? I don't see it on the size chart on the website. My head is 56.5cm, what size do you recommend?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

shades9323 said:


> What is the sizing on the A3? I don't see it on the size chart on the website. My head is 56.5cm, what size do you recommend?


The size chart is on the website, little link before SELECT SIZE, that being said, you are one of those on the bubble sizes, but i'd probably go with the M/L. Thats what i'd have you try if we were at the shop.


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

stiksandstones said:


> The size chart is on the website, little link before SELECT SIZE, that being said, you are one of those on the bubble sizes, but i'd probably go with the M/L. Thats what i'd have you try if we were at the shop.


Yup, totally missed that. I was accessing the chart from the bottom of the page. Any chance this helmet fits more round like a Bell?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

shades9323 said:


> Yup, totally missed that. I was accessing the chart from the bottom of the page. Any chance this helmet fits more round like a Bell?


I don't know how to answer that haha, but I will say this. Bell lids have never fit my head well-ever, like, in 30 years (I used to work for Bell in the 90's) But the latest super air helmet fits my head very well-should I be saying that? ah why the hell not, I think my head is pretty round, I do have 'flat' spots on the sides and the bell and the A3 have a little room on the sides but compensated on both with retention adjustment. 
Not sure that helps, but, im sticking to it. haha


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

shades9323 said:


> Yup, totally missed that. I was accessing the chart from the bottom of the page. Any chance this helmet fits more round like a Bell?


IMO it fits my oblong head better than any TLD helmet ever has. But IDK if that means it won't fit rounder heads as well or if it just fits many shapes equally well.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The comments by TLD in the comments section* of the PB review of this helmet last week...



*most of which are located in the "Below threshold threads are hidden" portion at the bottom of the comments section, from being downvoted


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

shades9323 said:


> Yup, totally missed that. I was accessing the chart from the bottom of the page. Any chance this helmet fits more round like a Bell?


Like I said in a previous reply, the super air fits my head well as does the A3, if anything I feel like the super sits a wee bit higher on me. Where are you located, maybe I can help find a dealer in your area for ya to try an A3?


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

stiksandstones said:


> Like I said in a previous reply, the super air fits my head well as does the A3, if anything I feel like the super sits a wee bit higher on me. Where are you located, maybe I can help find a dealer in your area for ya to try an A3?


Lansing, MI


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have two rides now on my A3 that I just received. Fit is snugger than the A3, but it seems thats largely because of the additional comfort foam of liner. I'm slowly adjusting that, first ride I tried all stock. Second ride I removed the sweat gutter and a small section of side pad. I usually ride with a headsock. If I remove the liner the fit is similar to my A2.
The straps seem to be a softer webbing and the side buckles are easier to adjust. In fact I dont think I ever adjusted my A2 side buckles becuase it was so tight. Fidlock is awesome. The revised rear stabilzer is nice that it no longer contacts eyewear temples, I don't have to make sure its routed a certain way each time I put it on.
Coverage on rear comes down even lower. Lower half seems to have some kind of coating on foam, rather than microshell like the A2. Or maybe its a thinner microshell. I'm sure that brings down the weight, but possibly more prone to dings.
Visor adjustment undecided, I don't usually mess with mine once set. I wonder if its secure enough for those who run a action cam on visor.
No ride in midday heat yet so no feedback on heat management. Visually theres more venting on frontal area, but smaller on top. Speaking of visually, I personally feel it is not as good looking as the A2. It lacks the styling ridges that give the A2 more swooping lines, accentuated by its pinstriping on the one I have. The A3 is more monolithic with just small creases and the little fin to breakup the brainbucket look.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

TaroRoot, thanks for the purchase! and the early ride reports.
I will pass along to the designers.

I will mention the 'microshell' comment, on the lower portion of the helmet, this is your standard microshell plastic covering, like the REST of the helmet, but that particular design we used a 'translucent' clear, to show the EPS. But its no different than the rest of the shell.

The headform on the A3 is completely different than the A2, so it should fit a bit different.

As for Visor, the magnetic lock is pretty secure, check Brendan Fairclough instagram, he's mounting it on the shell, under the visor, which I don't recommend ever mounting a camera to your helmet, but that's just me.

Holler with any questions, but most of all-THANK YOU for purchasing and the intel!
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

stiksandstones said:


> TaroRoot, thanks for the purchase! and the early ride reports.
> I will pass along to the designers.
> 
> I will mention the 'microshell' comment, on the lower portion of the helmet, this is your standard microshell plastic covering, like the REST of the helmet, but that particular design we used a 'translucent' clear, to show the EPS. But its no different than the rest of the shell.
> ...


Yeah, afterward a sat down and tapped and pressed on it with my fingers and figured it was clear microshell, shoul be good.
So i think so far my only criticism would be it doesnt look as cool (in the aesthetic sense).
I just need to fiddle with the padding, with the full padding and headsock, its tighter and doesnt sit down quite all the way like my A2.
Forgot to mention in my feedback that the Mips is tightened up considerably on the A3. Doesnt move when on head. Rattling Mips wasnt an issue for me on A2 but it seems to bother some people, the A3 barely moves now.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> Yeah, afterward a sat down and tapped and pressed on it with my fingers and figured it was clear microshell, shoul be good.
> So i think so far my only criticism would be it doesnt look as cool (in the aesthetic sense).
> I just need to fiddle with the padding, with the full padding and headsock, its tighter and doesnt sit down quite all the way like my A2.
> Forgot to mention in my feedback that the Mips is tightened up considerably on the A3. Doesnt move when on head. Rattling Mips wasnt an issue for me on A2 but it seems to bother some people, the A3 barely moves now.


Yes, it is microshell-we won't be doing that transparent style again, too many people had your concern-but rest assured it is standard-tough-microshell.
Aesthetic-I guess that is subjective, we wanted to give it a more round shape than the A2, we internally liked the A3 look better, but again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder? haha.
As for the padding, I think I linked to this tuning video-just one way of modifying 



As I said before, the A3 has significantly more comfort liner material than the A2 or any other helmet-combined with the sweat strip, you might have that perception you are finding, especially if you are on the tail end of sizing.
And the MIPS, this new solution we did with MIPS is very stable, while providing the rotational protection to mitigate rotational forces to the brain.


----------



## DormerHarpring (Apr 1, 2021)

DETarch said:


> I'd hope that they've finally addressed this issue. On my fourth liner on my A2 ??
> 
> TLD continues to send them to me when they inevitably separate, but it's obviously a manufacturing/design defect.


They may not do the manufacturing in-house...


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

shades9323 said:


> What is the sizing on the A3? I don't see it on the size chart on the website. My head is 56.5cm, what size do you recommend?


Short version:
go for the M/L size

Long version:
I have a "small" 56mm head and i'm always in trouble when choosing the helmet.
Usually S sizes doesn't fit me, so i have to buy an M size and rotate the adjuster a lot.
Once i tried in a shop an A2 helmet in XS/S and it fit... i still have room for some clicks on the adjuster. Maybe with a winter (or summer) undercap it will become too small, but who knows...i've not bought the A2 this time.

Now i bought online an A3 helmet in XS/S size, and when it arrived i feel it smaller than what was my feeling trying the A2... no room and only some clicks on the adjustor from fully open, even with the thinner "6" liner installed... Loved the helmet itself, so i returned and changed for the M/L size. (will receive it soon)
Maybe for us between sizes, the A3 in M/L size, but with the thicker "12" liner, is the way to go...

This, for me, was the reason i choose Troy lee designs... first time i see a "real" thicker liner included. TLD (stiksandstones), have you done it for this reason? I've see another helmet manufacturer doing this, but the additional "thicker" liner included, is almost the same as the standard.


----------



## EVgEEk (Jan 8, 2015)

Why don't helmet manufacturers include the maximum temple width, and maximum fore-aft length, in the sizing charts? I think this would be really useful for people with odd-shaped heads. 

My head circumference is 58cm, which usually puts me in the size large, but many times my temples feels like they are being squeezed (round head instead of oval). I really like the A3, but none of my local bike shops carry the A3 so I can't try it on. Knowing the maximum temple width dimension would be really useful for me as I shop for helmets online.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

One liner says L6 and the other says L12. I don’t know what the values mean. When I squeeze them both in my fingers they feel the same but the 12 feels thicker on my head.


----------



## TC2020 (Jun 30, 2020)

In the market for a new lid. I currently ride with the A1 and a D3. I'm having a hard time finding a retailer in the Austin area with a XL/XXL A3 to try on. I have a large dome (7 7/8 Long Oval shape) and would love to find something that sits lower on my head. Just curious what the fit/coverage/shell size is like compared to the a1.


----------



## Jigs (Aug 1, 2020)

shades9323 said:


> What is the sizing on the A3? I don't see it on the size chart on the website. My head is 56.5cm, what size do you recommend?


Woah, crazy...... I've just started a thread about the sizing and you have the same head size and the same issue.

Did you find the answer by any chance? I have messaged Troy lee, but thanks to the 3-5 day expected waiting time for receiving a reply, it might take some time and i'm looking to buy now. Wondering if there is a reason with they didn't include our size, perhaps it's pushing the safety limits or something, as it seems a big oversight to exclude a whole cm between sizes.


----------

